# Wiring diagram for Lionel 2338 GP-7



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a Milwaukee Road Powered GP-7 No. 2338 Diesel Locomotive that is running intermittently. When I took the shell off I discovered a green wire that looks like it should connect to the drive motor or nearby is loose. It is not obvious where it should connect. Can someone provide me with either a wiring diagram for the model locomotive or let me know exactly where the green wire should connect. Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Lionel owners manual doesn't seem to have a
line drawing of the loco's innards. But it does describe
some of the extra features. You may get a hint to
the wire from reading them.

https://www.lionelsupport.com/service-documents/index.cfm?doAction=search&productNumber=6-38305

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look at the motor, are there three wires going to the motor?


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey pete, the green wire goes to the center post on the motor. U will notice a yellow and a blue wire on the motor. There a solder tab between them, the green wire should be soldered to this middle tab. Make sure u have a nice bright shiny solder joint. ..........rob


----------



## peterbilt379 (Jan 4, 2013)

Postwar "geeps" are notorious for breaking the wires off the motor. The motor turns back and forth every time it goes around the curves. If the green wire has broken off the other two arent far behind. My advice is to resolder the other two wires. Save a lotta heart ache down the road. JMHO.....Rob


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks to all who have responded to my request. I was able to find a copy of a wiring diagram for this 50's vintage loco. I've attached it for anyone who needs a copy.


----------

